# FreeBSD Login Screen



## meg388xxl (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi, FreeBSD after login  from  the writings on the screen, How to change

image:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thx.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 10, 2012)

Is there more than one way to interpret 
	
	



```
Edit /etc/motd to change this login announcement.
```
?


----------



## UNIXgod (Feb 10, 2012)

man motd()(5) will explain all the gory details of login()

If you are not familiar with the manual pages, type 'man man()'.


----------



## meg388xxl (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks


----------

